# Blackrock clinic/Mater private hospital



## Laurie (19 May 2006)

I'm currently comparing these options - VHI Plan B option vs Family Plan Plus (other health insurers are not an option)

I'm wondering what are the chances of someone in Cork ending up in the Blackrock clinic or in the Mater private hospital even if that person had a serious condition and was insured for the above?


----------



## scuby (20 May 2006)

I think alot of the procedures that people are being sent to dublin are now being performed in cork, CUH have some of the top surgeons now carrying out alot of the major cardiac procedures.
My Uncle was in CU last year for a heart valve replacement and went perfect.
AFAIK there are some procedures still covered under the plan-B policy for the mater/blackrock, there are some procedures that u are covered for up to 90%, which will go towards the hospital costs, the doctors are all paid the same no matter what plan you choose, it's just the hospital charges that you would have a short fall with....
check out the vhi website www.vhi.ie and give them a call about it before u decide, or if you work in a company that has a group scheme with them call the account manager that looks after the work scheme


----------



## Laurie (20 May 2006)

The company are pushing Life Stages rather than Plan B Options. 

However, I really am not somebody who rushes to the doctor for ever little cough and cold, so I really am not all that excited about getting e20 into my hand every time I see a doctor. I am more concerned about cover when things go seriously wrong than just day-to-day cover. So am just wondering if Plan B Options is better?


----------



## A.Partridge (22 May 2006)

Laurie, is there very much in the difference, premium wise?


----------



## patspost (22 May 2006)

Myself I didn't sign up to the Life stages thing as I wanted the reassurence of being able to go to Blackrock or mater P if needed.
I don't want €20 each time I go to the GP (which thaankfully is a long time). I stuck with the B Options despite the hard sell.!


----------



## Laurie (2 Jun 2006)

VHI Plan B option and Family Plan Plus cost about the same.

Decided to stick with VHI Plan B option for another year. Don't want have have to put two claims in, one to VHI and the other to revenue, for every visit to GP.


----------

